# Gimmick or God Send?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've always thought the old Bosch Finecut saw would be handy for finishing the picture rail cut up against posts. Easier to keep the wide blade straight and square.

Getting hard to find those though.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Cuz-D is stocked by my lumberyard they have 2 pallets of them. They are selling for 395.00 Friday only! Called the Friday frenzy. I may buy one.


Is your lumberyard still sitting on a stack o these saws? Or did they fly out the door?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> Is your lumberyard still sitting on a stack o these saws? Or did they fly out the door?


I didn't buy one. They are way too heavy. Not sure about the sales.

_________


----------

